# Blacklick Creek



## Villain (Mar 10, 2007)

Is there any good fishing in Blacklick Creek? I'm not looking for anyones sweet spot, just to know if I'm wasting my time fishing there. I live in Canal Winchester, and don't really know of any good fishing holes around here...any help...


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

go make a few casts and see


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

A few smallies. Can be fun, but don't expect anything bigger than about 12 inches.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

There are bigger fish than 12 inches ..... try off 256. and tussing go under that bridge and walkup stream fish with a small crankbait or roostertail I have caught 16 inch smallies in there also try arround blacklick golf course .......you can also fish rite at j.f.k. park right off main street the pools behind reynoldsburg pool is also a good area ......If you can catch some small crawdads its on good luck tell me how you do !


----------



## TDFleischer (Apr 5, 2010)

I have never caught anything sizable, although I've seen some decent fish. I am curious so send a full report please!

good luck
tim


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Biggest fish I have caught out of Blacklick was a 14.5" Smallie on a rebel craw. There are some bigger ones in there you just have to cover a lot of ground/Water to find the hole to fish.


----------

